# Weather related pay increase



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

At DLA5 it's 109 with possible desert and mountain thunderstorms this afternoon. Yet today blocks are paying regular rate. Does anyone get higher rates due to weather? I would think in areas where you get snowstorms and such they would. The heat and humidity is stifling here they really should compensate for that IMO. Usually the earliest available blocks are at 9 am but today I actually got an 830 start. Went ahead and accepted since it would finish before the worst heat. Then I was seeing several for 1230 and 1 but still 18 an hour. No thanks! It's absolutely miserable out there. Add in Friday So Cal traffic and forget it! Just wondering if other areas see increase in bad weather. Already saw tons of cars overheated on the side of the road this morning.


----------



## Basmati (Sep 14, 2014)

I haven't seen a rate increase in Miami since Christmas. And even then it was only $19 an hour.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

The early afternoon blocks at DLA7 were light racks. There's the compensation. But the workers there are too inexperience to get the cars in and out quickly. Wasted half hour just to get checked in, scan and get out for the morning block.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

No way I'm going out in this for 72 bucks it's not worth heat stroke or a blown radiator. Guess I'm staying in until Sunday.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

It was a cool 77 on PCH in Huntington. Sorry 

+1, Stay well-hydrated.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

That's the great part about being an independent contractor - everyone decides for themselves what is a fair rate of pay. If the blocks got gobbled up at $18/hr then everyone is happy.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

It's suppose to be 110 here today. An 11:30 4hr popped up. Stayed for 5 minutes, there usually gone in a flash. Good luck with that, hope there not all apts.


----------



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

My car temp gauge went all the way up to 113 today. Forget delivering in this weather at regular price.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Basmati said:


> I haven't seen a rate increase in Miami since Christmas. And even then it was only $19 an hour.


I am pretty sure Miami by far has the most competitive fight for blocks. You guys have to fight with the desperate immigrant population


----------



## miauber1x831 (May 5, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> I am pretty sure Miami by far has the most competitive fight for blocks. You guys have to fight with the desperate immigrant population


Truth.


----------



## uberer2016 (Oct 16, 2016)

The weather is only as bad as how other drivers see it. If other drivers were willing to work for $18/hr, then rate was never gonna go up. Weather is only one factor that might affect rate. The other is seasonal. If it's super hot outside yet Amazon has little business because nobody is shopping during the Summer, then Amazon won't need as many drivers.

Wait until the busy shopping season in the Fall, when it rains during this busy season, you're definitely going to see increased rates.


----------



## Flex89 (Jun 12, 2016)

We have a pretty desperate immigrant population in Columbus too. And they like to share whatever new "hack or cheat" app that comes out so there are about 100 of them using it


----------

